# Auto-Brightness vs Manual (Battery consumption-wise)



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just curious if anyone knows which is better on battery, Auto-Brightness or say 30-50% brightness and just leaving it there?

I was thinking AB would be more since it has to have some sort of sensor running to check the light levels and adjust accordingly. But then again, it could also lower the brightness dimmer than you would have it set manually.

Anyone with any facts or even opinions about this?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Use whichever you think makes your phone look better. I can't imagine the battery difference being much more than a few minutes anyway.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

akellar said:


> Use whichever you think makes your phone look better. I can't imagine the battery difference being much more than a few minutes anyway.


I just ask because its no secret that the screen is the number 1 battery hog on the phone. So I figured brightness would have a pretty decent effect on battery.

I always used AB on my last phone(Droid 1) but there wasnt the nifty brightness slider like there is now.


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

My personal experience is that manual is the better route. I occasionally use bad ass battery monitor. According to what I've found, the screen being 50% or brighter will kill your battery a minimum of three times faster than keeping it lower. I'm sure there are people out there that disagree and think that any battery monitor is of the devil, but you know what they say about opinions, everybody's got one.


----------

